
Rubber that can make and store power from light and vibration - pmoriarty
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2018/03/18/national/fukushima-professor-develops-rubber-can-make-store-power-light-vibration/
======
derefr
If it can convert vibration into electricity, does this imply that it would be
a good sound-dampening material (for smaller space requirements than e.g.
foam?)

Alternately, would this imply that it would be a good solid-state
_microphone_?

~~~
raverbashing
There are solid-state microphones, based on piezoelectric materials

------
lokopodium
They say it's magnetic rubber, which would explain movement to electricity,
but light? How can magnets capture light energy?

~~~
ianai
Electron excitation

------
quillot
I wonder what kind of applications this could have beyond robotics. Could
material like this be used in space?

~~~
TeMPOraL
In space, electricity is always welcome, while vibrations are usually not. So
to the first approximation, sure, why not?

------
walid
So Vibranium is not a metal after all!

~~~
nitin_flanker
We will finally have a Black Panther's suit that stores energy only to release
back later.

------
JumpCrisscross
Is there a paper?

~~~
ficklepickle
There are a bunch here:
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Kunio_Shimada](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Kunio_Shimada)

~~~
lolikoisuru

         We've picked up some unusual traffic from your network and have temporarily blocked access from your IP address.
    

Literally never visite the whole site.

~~~
anonfunction
Do you use a VPN?

------
deeths
This reminds me a bit of how flubber works in the 1960s Disney movie "The
Absent-Minded Professor".

------
amanzi
This could be how the robots in Westworld got their power!

